#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Δημόσια Έργα >  > > >  >  >  Ένσταση κατά ΙΚΑ- προσδιορισμού εργατικής δαπάνης

## milt

Αφού δήλωσα το έργο στο ΙΚΑ και πήρα τον αριθμό μητρώου του έγινε ο προσδιορισμός του ποσοστού εργατικής δαπάνης και οι εισφορές....

από ότι έχω καταλάβει πόσο μάλλον αφού μου το πρότεινε και η κοπέλα στην υπηρεσία του ΙΚΑ συνηθίζεται να γίνεται Ένσταση κατά αυτών των αποφάσεων.........

ρώτησα αν υπάρχει υπόδειγμα αλλά η απάντηση ήταν όχι γράψτε την όπως νομίζετε........

ρωτάω ποιες είναι οι συνήθεις αιτιολογίες που χρησιμοποιούμε στις ενστάσεις μας....????

σας παραθέτω αυτή που ετοίμασα 

ΕΝΣΤΑΣΗ ΙΚΑ.docx

----------


## Xάρης

Πρώτα απ' όλα άλλαξε την ημερομηνία στην ένσταση!  :Αστειευόμενος:  
21 Απριλίου δεν ακούγεται καλά και εξάλλου είμαστε και του Πολυτεχνείου.

Επίσης, το "_Αιτούμαι όπως η Υπηρεσία Σας λάβει υπόψη της..._" ΄μου ακούγεται πολύ της εποχής της 21 Απριλίου!
Θα το έγραφα ως "_Παρακαλώ να λάβετε υπόψη σας..._"

Για τις εργασίες οι οποίες θα εκτελεστούν από εστεγασμένα επαγγέλματα, 2-6, δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται να υποβάλλεις ένσταση. Αρκεί να συγκεντρώσεις τιμολόγια τα οποία θα αντιστοιχούν στα ελάχιστα ένσημα που σου έχουν υπολογιστεί για τις αντίστοιχες εργασίες.

Τέλος, θεωρώ χρήσιμο να διαβάσεις ΑΥΤΟ.
Στην 1η σελίδα θα δεις ότι γράφει μεταξύ άλλων:
"Για τη διευκόλυνση των ενδιαφερομένων, χρησιμοποιούνται έντυπα αιτήσεων, τα οποία χορηγούν υποχρεωτικώς οι δημόσιες αρχές, για όλα τα θέματα που εμπίπτουν στην αρμοδιότητά τους. Στα έντυπα αυτά, σε ειδικό χώρο, π.χ. στην πίσω σελίδα ή σε πλαίσιο, πρέπει να αναφέρονται οι προβλεπόμενες από τη νομοθεσία προϋποθέσεις για την ικανοποίηση του αιτήματος, οι εφαρμοστέες διατάξεις, τα δικαιολογητικά που πρέπει να προσκομίσει ο ενδιαφερόμενος, καθώς και ο χρόνος μέσα στον οποίο θα δοθεί η απάντηση."

----------

milt

----------


## milt

μπορείς να ισχυρισθείς γενικότερα ότι μια εργασία θα γίνει με τον ένα τρόπο ή τον άλλο πχ μηχανήματα εργαλεία κτλ και έτσι να μειωθούν τα απαραίτητα ημερομίσθια...???

----------


## Xάρης

Στη θέση του αρμόδιου υπαλλήλου του ΙΚΑ δεν θα δεχόμουν μείωση των ελαχίστων υπολογισθέντων ημερομισθίων του Πίνακα 3 του ΙΚΑ παρά μόνο αφού ολοκληρώνονταν οι εργασίες και μου προσκόμιζες αποδεικτικά ότι όντως χρησιμοποίησες τα μέσα/τεχνικές που ισχυρίζεσαι.
Διαφορετικά, ο καθένας θα μπορούσε να ισχυρίζεται ό,τι τον βολεύει προκειμένου να μειώσει τα ένσημα.

----------


## milt

μαζί με την ένσταση και τα τιμολόγια ΠΑΡΟΧΗΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΩΝ (οχι υλικών) καταθέτουμε και την παρακάτω υπεύθυνη δήλωση υπογεγραμμένη από τον ανάδοχο και τον εργολάβο 

ΥΔ ΙΚΑ ΠΑΡΟΧΗΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΩΝ.pdf

----------

Xάρης

----------


## milt

πάντως  μετά την ένσταση το ποσοστό εργατικής δαπάνης από *20,73%* επί της σύμβασης 
έπεσε σε *12,63%

*....μεγάλη διαφορά..........

αν μου δώσουν από το ΙΚΑ και τους πίνακες υπολογισμούς θα τους αναρτήσω προσεχώς....

το μόνο που δεν ξέρω με σιγουριά είναι αν σε όλες τις συμβάσεις άσχετα με το ύψος του προυπολογισμού το κάθε υποκατάστημα ΙΚΑ στέλνει τους φακέλους στο κεντρικό ΙΚΑ στην Αθήνα Ιπποκράτους 19 ή αν ανάλογα τον προυπολογισμό πχ
 μικρός: γίνεται επαναυπολογισμός στο κατάστημα
μεγάλος: στέλνεται στα κεντρικά......

στην δικιά μου περίπτωση αν και μικρός πήγε στα κεντρικά αλλά είδα τους εκεί μηχανικούς να παραξενεύονται που φάκελος μικρού προυπολογισμού τους στάλθηκε

----------

Xάρης

----------

